# What Am I ??



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Can anyone ID the nestling in this picture .. found at a horse stable
in South Orange County CA. I'm guessing some type of woodpecker
but don't really have a clue and need to know what it is in order to
get it to the proper permitted rehabber. Any/all assistance appreciated.


http://www.rims.net/WhatAmI


Terry Whatley
8 Years
Village Pond Rescue & Rehabilitation
Lake Forest CA
[email protected]
Non-protecteds only


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

I don't think it's a woodpecker because woodpeckers have different feet. They have two toes that point forward and two backwards, like an owl. It's so hard to tell what type of bird it is when they are that small and unfeathered. Good luck, perhaps when it's a bit older it can be identified.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Going by it's beak, leg length, where it was found and "general" look, I would guess it could be a robin.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Excellent Brad! You are right .. have had several other responses about the toes .. it isn't a woodpecker for sure .. probably a baby robin! You get a zillion brownie points for your posts! I've been too frazzled to stop and think and look .. bless you!

Terry


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

*Robin*

Yes, definitely a Robin. I raised a batch of them last year. Looks to be 3-5 days old.
Mine even migrated back to our yard this spring. They look different (adult plumage) but I know its them, cause they talk back to me when I do their food whistle.


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*robin is the morning bird*

you could have yourself a little alarm clock here! the robin is the earliest bird in the forest, or in the city, the come out around 5 alm and start singing cheery up cheer up, cheery eerie ooo and it is wonderful that you are helping him terry. \
rena paloma p.s my feral pigeons hada squab. only one.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the helpful posts everyone. Sadly the little robin didn't make it.

Terry


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

Oh, sorry to hear that


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry, Terry. It's so difficult trying to raise tiny babies, even for experienced rehabbers.


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*sorry*

poor little morning bird. sorry to hearthat he is gone.


----------

